# Leather Knife



## NeilYeag (Jul 7, 2019)

Just a quick build because I wanted this type of leather skiving knife. Resin pine cone scales actually @NYWoodturner , I think gifted me these scales and some steel a long time ago when I first started posting about knife making. I need to change the blade profile to a much steeper one, but that is a job for another day!

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 7, 2019)

Nice....real nice.
That handle looks great!


----------



## T. Ben (Jul 8, 2019)

Awesome handles!!


----------



## Tony (Jul 8, 2019)

Very nice Neal! What do you use it for?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 8, 2019)

Can't stop looking at that awesome handle! Colorful, for sure! Chuck


----------



## NeilYeag (Jul 8, 2019)

Tony said:


> Very nice Neal! What do you use it for?



It is essentially like a chisel. You hold it in a similar fashion and use it to skive (thin down) the edges of leather. As an example where you have two pieces of leather joining together and you don't want them to be bulky. Also to make precise square cuts on the ends of belts or straps ect.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Chris S. (Jul 16, 2019)

That is a very cool tool. I agree with the others the handle is amazing. Love seeing work progress Neal. Every piece you're turning out looks better and better. Great job


----------

